# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  سجل حضورك بصورة اوشعار لسيارة

## النورس الحزين

[img3]http://www.up-00.com/azfiles/pHb07747.gif[/img3] 

اليوم اجتني فكرة كثير حلوة وان شاء الله بتعجبكو كثير

والمكتوب باين من عنوانة 
وهي سجل حضورك في شعار او صورة لسيارة 

بس بدنا منكو تتفاعلة كثير كثير معنا 
يلااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

وانا راح ابدء

الشعار
[aldl]http://www.suae.net/vb/uploaded/35495_01226760605.jpg[/aldl] 

السيارة
[aldl]http://up.stop55.com/upfiles/HkG10581.jpg[/aldl]

----------


## النورس الحزين

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## مدحت



----------


## النورس الحزين

شكرا لمرورك اخ مدحت

----------


## حمص وفلافل

[imgr]http://www.chooseyouritem.com/autos/photos/65500/65779.1990.Mercedes-Benz.300E.jpg[/imgr]

----------


## النورس الحزين

شكرا لمرورك العطر حمص وفلافل

----------


## ورد

[align=center] 

[/align]

----------


## النورس الحزين

شكرا للمرور العطر

----------


## فارس الأحلام

KIA

----------


## فارس الأحلام

KIA KIA

----------


## تيتو

[align=center]BMW[/align]

----------


## ثائر جادالله



----------


## بنت الشديفات



----------


## بنت الشديفات



----------


## nawayseh



----------


## هدوء عاصف



----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

[align=center][/align]

----------


## عُبادة



----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]



[/align]

----------


## عاشقة ريان



----------


## malek 1111

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  فكرة حلوة

----------


## العالي عالي



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## العقيق الاحمر



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

..

..

.

----------


## دموع الغصون

..

..

.

----------


## الوردة الاردنية



----------


## دموع الغصون

*Infiniti QX56  

*

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------

